# „Esquire”: Rihanna ist „Sexiest Woman Alive”



## Q (13 Okt. 2011)

*


Auf ein Sauberfrau-Image legt der Popstar wahrlich keinen Wert: 
Sie sang über „S&M", entblößte ihren Busen auf einem Feld in Irland, erregte mit heißen Bühnenoutfits Gemüter — und vor allem Männer. 


Jetzt danken die Leser des amerikanischen Herrenmagazins „Esquire" ihr die ungezählten sexy Manöver: Sie wählten die 23-Jährige zur erotischsten Frau der Welt.


Es ist die wohl hotteste Meerjungfrau, die der „Esquire" je an Land gezogen hat: Denn Rihanna macht ihrem brandneuen Titel als „Sexiest Woman Alive" auf dem November-Cover des Magazins alle Ehre. Bis auf einige wenige Algen splitterfasernackt, die dunkelrote Mähne in nasse Wellen gelegt und mit schwarzen Fingernägeln mimt sie die nicht-jugendfreie Version von Disneys Arielle. 

Doch nicht nur auf dem Titelblatt geht's herrlich freizügig zu: Im Heft selbst gibt's dank Fotostrecke und Interview eine offenherzige Zugabe. Den geneigten Leser erwarten nackte Tatsachen — oder Wahrheiten. So plauderte Rihanna unter anderem das folgende intime Geständnis aus dem Nähkästchen: Nach einem Auftritt nur „in Netzstrumpfhosen und für nicht viel länger als eine halbe Stunde" entwickele sich oft eine Energie, die sie auch nach dem Bühnenabgang nur schwer wieder ausschalten könne.

Kein Wunder, dass die Sängerin aus Barbados sogar Sahneschnitten wie Model und Aktrice Rosie Huntington-Whiteley sowie Schauspielerin Emma Stone im Ranking locker abhängen konnte: Rihanna sieht eben nicht nur nach Sex aus — sie lebt die pure Leidenschaft. Nicht nur on Stage!

Quelle: Star News

hier könnt ihr mal gucken 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ire-magazine-november-2011-x16-lq-update.html*


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Okt. 2011)

Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich gar nicht an!


----------



## Franky70 (13 Okt. 2011)

Rihanna ist keine schlechte Wahl. Im Prinzip ist so ein Titel absurd, aber man sollte es auch nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## comatron (13 Okt. 2011)

Und Esquire ist die fachkundigste und ernstzunehmendste Fachzeitschrift für guten Geschmack.


----------



## Anubis78 (14 Okt. 2011)

Rihanna ist nun einmal rattenscharf!!!!


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2011)

gute Wahl


----------

